
American Poverty - thindjinn
https://medium.com/@m_rlons/american-poverty-35ec256eeda#.3n5yjbhbw
======
endswapper
The topic is American homelessness, not American poverty. While the two may be
related in most cases, one does not necessitate the other.

Unless you're talking about the causes as a starting point I don't think
you're talking about much at all.

Next, the limited suggestions are essentially some form of moral policing.

If you really want to impact homelessness I think you are talking about some
form of managed care for individuals that both want it and need it. If that's
your starting point then your biggest obstacle is capital.

